# How to run OTA signal and DISH signal over same RG6



## NCwolfpack00 (Jul 27, 2013)

*I am trying to help a friend out. he has DISH SD set up with DVR. He wants to run a OTA signal on the same wire as the DISH DVR RG6 cable and seperate in the house. How can we do this? what equipment and special splitters do we need? the SD DISH sat has 2 wires running from the LNB. *


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

You need two diplexers that work with Dish. See https://www.google.com/search?q=diplexer&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS546US546&oq=diple&aqs=chrome.0.0l2j69i57j5.1699j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=diplexer&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS546US546&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=zU_0Ue_tL5i-4AOp6YGQAg&ved=0CCwQsxg&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.49784469%2Cd.dmg%2Cpv.xjs.s.en_US.MpiVkF51mpA.O&fp=172a5609d1b0ab90&biw=1280&bih=622.

Put them on either side of one of the coax cables going to the receiver.


----------



## NCwolfpack00 (Jul 27, 2013)

Do all Dish diplexers work the same?? What I mean is does all Dish splitters spilt off or combine the same freqencies??


----------



## NCwolfpack00 (Jul 27, 2013)

Since its a Dish Dual LNB for DVR I think I would need at least 3 inputs on a splitter (2 for DISH Dual LNB and 1 for OTA)


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

You need a diplexer and a separator, to completely different components at the receiver. A splitter is completely different from diplexors or separators.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

First of all: are you have H/J setup ? If yes, then no way to run OTA and sat signals to J location


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

First off - as P Smith pointed out - you cannot do this with a Hopper / Joey setup - You will HAVE to run a dedicated cable for OTA,

2nd - Assuming you are using a Dual tuner DVR, you can use 1 of 2 devices
A - 2 diplexers along with your current dishpro plus seperator. The commons of the diplexers point to each other, the sat at the LNB end and sat to the DPP Seperator in the house.

B - a diplexer (put up at the LNB end like above) and a DPP triplexer( 2 ports to sat receiver, other port to OTA input).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

he has DISH SD set up with DVR. SD eliminates Hopper as possibility!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> he has DISH SD set up with DVR. SD eliminates Hopper as possibility!


so far it's all hearsay ...

his friend ... has SD setup, a DVR ...

give the TS time to clarify his friend's setup; what DVR he has, what LNBF he's using, any switch ? etc


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I didn't think there were any SD DVR's still in service.

I had a diplexor with my 622. Inside the splitter had 3 outputs - 2 for the dual-tuner satellite and one OTA.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Michael P said:


> I didn't think there were any SD DVR's still in service.
> 
> I had a diplexor with my 622. Inside the splitter had 3 outputs - 2 for the dual-tuner satellite and one OTA.


think again ... a lot of SD DVR are there: 501, 508, 508, 510, 522, 625

you described a triplexor - usually it came with 922


----------



## NCwolfpack00 (Jul 27, 2013)

Will a Eagle Aspen DD-212pd diplexer work for me?? I will buy 2 of them and place one outside to combine the 2lnb rg-6 cables and the off air rg6 cable. I can then place the 2nd diplexer at tv to separate the off air antenna and satellite signals! I assume this will work but would like someone who as the experience if this is a correct solution. This is for a friend who has a Dish Dual Lnb for his Dish Standard Definition DVR.


----------



## NCwolfpack00 (Jul 27, 2013)

Or should I buy the Eagle Aspen (DTV 3x4) diplexer or the Eagle Aspen DD-212PE diplexer??


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

NCwolfpack00 said:


> *I am trying to help a friend out. he has DISH SD set up with DVR. He wants to run a OTA signal on the same wire as the DISH DVR RG6 cable and seperate in the house. How can we do this? what equipment and special splitters do we need? the SD DISH sat has 2 wires running from the LNB. *


I have done this almost the same thing. I use it with the OTA antenna and the dual tuner satellite outputs. I got a Channel Plus 3025 Multi-Room Video Distribution System. Here is the link to where I bought it at SmartHome. The user manual can be downloaded from the SmartHome web site for more details on how it works and installation. There is also a model that has only one AV input. Basically, you run the AV outputs from the DISH receiver and the OTA antenna cable into the gadget. You program in the UHF channels you want the AV inputs to be on. The outputs have all the antenna OTA channels along with the two satellite signals.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> think again ... a lot of SD DVR are there: 501, 508, 508, 510, 522, 625
> 
> you described a triplexor - usually it came with 922


Your 1st 4 DVR's are discontinued and you missed the 512.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> Or should I buy the Eagle Aspen (DTV 3x4) diplexer or the Eagle Aspen DD-212PE diplexer??


You probably don't want Eagle Aspen they are designed for Directv. A better choice would be Holland.


----------

